# Can't get Dell XPS m1530 wireless to work.



## mrwhitebp (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm configuring my Laptop, a Dell XPS m1530. Everything works fine except for the wireless. I have tried to configure bwn and bwi without success. I wonder if there are some updates about this issue. I've installed freebsd FreeBSD 9.2 32bits on my lap*top* and *I* hope you guys can help me because *I* really want to learn freebsd FreeBSD*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 10, 2013)

Please identify the actual wireless chipset it uses before throwing drivers at it.  Run `pciconf -lv` and post the output here.


----------



## mrwhitebp (Sep 11, 2013)

Bmc4321.


----------

